

How Google's Self-Driving Car Works - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/how-google-self-driving-car-works

======
wccrawford
They talk about tapping your smartphone to get an unmanned car to show up,
but... Isn't that what a taxi is? Other than saving the cost of a driver, how
does this really improve things?

~~~
FrojoS
Removing the cost of the driver will have an tremendous effect. It will bring
down the cost of a taxi ride near to the cost of driving with your own car
(plus the way the car had to drive to get to you). I have big hopes, that this
technology will close the 'last mile' problem of public transportation.

~~~
13rules
Absolutely ... imagine ZipCar, but you don't have to go to where the car is --
it can come to you!

~~~
beej71
And idling zipcars could park themselves in optimal locations around town,
too!

------
youngtaff
In the UK there was a nice slot about it in Channel 4's Brave New World last
night

